# Planning 2015 holiday to France



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

After December 17th last year finding out I had breast cancer this year has been crap with opperations, chemo(last one 16th July) and then radiotherapy, 2 more opps. So I am planning (sad I know) for next year. We have been to the atlantic coast and thought it would be nice to go to Bilbao and drive through France sailing back from St Malo. We would like to stop at Sarlat, visit vineyards and the odd chateau. Never stayed on an aire before and will buy vicarious book first. I know you lovely people out there have been to some fab places and would like some ideas. Any advice would be great. Thanks Suzanne


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What time of year are you planning to do your trip? 

I wouldn't over plan, just head in the general direction and stop where you see something you like.

A brilliant and invaluable book is the "Rough Guide to France". We use it all the time and have visited numerous places that we simply wouldn't have known about. 

I would be inclined to go the other way round. As you head south the climate improves!!

Don't be frightened of Aires, they are brilliant, and don't discount municipal sites. They are usually pretty good, there are some that, shall we say, are "tired" but generally they are pretty inexpensive and some are in fantastic locations.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, will get that book as well. By the way managed to save MFN on my I pad. Thank you


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Aire three miles south of Sarlat at Montefort Vitrac is a good spot. The Aire in Sarlat is not so good.

Some great spots between Spain and there though. Ill give it some thought tomorrow night and post my favourites for you. Sounds like you need a good holiday.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks that's great. I can't wait to get the books and start looking. The one that is 3 miles out, would be easy to cycle or walk in from it. It looks a lovely place to visit. X


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *prudence wrote: *Thanks that's great. I can't wait to get the books and start looking. The one that is 3 miles out, would be easy to cycle or walk in from it. It looks a lovely place to visit. X


Just checked. The back road to Sarlat is 4.8 miles (to the centre). Its mainly a quiet road with a few small rises but no big hills.

http://goo.gl/maps/xK9zc

The ride to La Roque Gageac which is a must see is about 5 miles although there is an Aire there which is ok but gets very busy and there is a charge (5 or 7 euros I think)

http://goo.gl/maps/yDE7D

Your right in the heart of the main touristy bit of the Dordogne in that area.

At Montfort there is a stunning Chateux, small pretty village and its about 3/4 of a mile down the small lane to the river and a lovely swimming spot.

EDIT: Also at Vitrac Port about a mile or so west of the Aire aire at Montfort there is a Kayak place. Its a great way to see La Roque Gageac and the castles of Castlenaud and Baynac. You just decide how far you want to go and they pick you up at the other end. Not expensive either really and no big rapids on that stretch.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

And if your up to a touch longer cycle ride into Sarlat . . . Try the municipal campsite at St-Julien-de-Lampon . . Site is right on the river and the old train line has been made into a cycle track . . No hilly bits just a nice gentle 12Km ride ( with a village halfway for the all important coffee stop.
St-Julien is a little village with church, boulangerie, butchers/veg shop and small market once a week, (cafe opp the church does nice snacks & coffee . . . We sincerely hope you come out of the pain & worry 100% - and start enjoying France - happy planning !


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry, it would be school holidays end of July/august because I am a teaching assistant. I will have to write these aires down. Many thanks


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, I will look that one up it sounds lovely. When healthy we love riding our bikes. Look forward to being able to these things again. Xx


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Prudence

I would strongly suggest you invest in a copy of "All The Aires" and you will then be able to cross reference the ones you have been advised about on here. 

One thing to bear in mind is that as you wil be going in high season many of the Aires can be very busy. The continentals seem to have a slightly different culture when it comes to arrival times. Most seem to like to be on site (Aire) by about lunchtime at the latest, so if you turn up at about 1600 you may well be disappointed. If that happens then try reverting to plan "B" and find a municipal site. Yes there is a book that lists them all (in French but easy to work out) if you PM me I will dig it out and let you have it's title. 

The French also have a much more relaxed attitude to wild camping, if you see a few MH's parked up somewhere join them. Likewise many supermarkets are happy for you to use their car parks overnight, but do ask first (it's a good idea to ask whilst holding a basket full of their goods :wink: ) 

France is the most motorhome friendly country in the world so you will, without a doubt, have a brilliant time. I always avoid the Peage motorways as the toll costs can add up very quickly, and by using the other roads you see more of the country. Try not to over plan, just bimble!

If you have any more questions, no matter what it concerns, someone on here will be able (and happy) to answer it for you.

Bon Voyage  

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Right some thoughts for your trip. I agree with Mr Plod. Get "all the Aires book France". It isn't really all the aires just some of them but it's a great book. Download the real "all the aires from here www.campingcar-infos.com as POI for your sat nav. Use both and if you get to grips with the CC Infos site using google chrome and this URL http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php most of it will translate into English.

The book on its own would be enough though for your trip. Aires will be a great way to go July and August as will Wild camping if there is an opportunity as sites will be full of kids (assume you get enough of them), packed and expensive.

This is the route I would do if I was coming from Bilbao up to Cherbourg via the Dordogne. We like scenery mixed in with the odd pretty village and occasionally big town. I also love being near rivers and lakes. This may of course not be to your taste. I won't at this stage post co-ordinates or photos but if you're interested and need more info I will.

This is the route I thought about. It's just a general idea and you would need to fine tune it.

http://goo.gl/maps/AZrCp

I will only cover France as you enter near St Jean de Luz near the Spanish border. St Jean is a lovely coastal town but the Aire is probably the worst in France. What I would do is park on the Aire and have a look around and move on to Biarritz or Anglet just the other side of Biarritz. Biarritz is also a lovely place. The main Aire is €10 busy and a little noisy but it does have hookup. The one 2 miles north of there at Anglet is nicer, cheaper, no hookup and a hike but a nice one into Biarritz.

Moving north the two lakes at Gastes and Sanquenet have two nice Aires right by the lake which if the weather is good are great for swimming.

Moving west now to the Dordogne. The Aire at Chateaux Biron is in a stunning location. Huge Grass field overlooking forests and in the shadow of the chateaux. It's free as well but last time I was there the service point was not working so go prepared.

North to the Dordogne river the Aire at Tremolat is worth a stop. It's small and quiet and was free but I think its 4 or 5 euros now. Lovely village with some nice villages and stretches of the river to explore nearby.

West to Montfort and Sarlat area which we have discussed already.

A bit of a detour but it's not much further west to Rocamadour (google it). It's one of the major attractions of the area and whilst it's touristy it's well worth a trip. Free Aire (no services) at the top of the village behind the car park but plenty of reasonable sites as well. It's worth the 9 mile detour to caves up the road at Gouffre de Padirac. They are awesome. http://www.gouffre-de-padirac.com/

North West to St Leon St Vezere. Stunning village and a cracking Aire but also over the road right on the river a little tiny Municipal for about €10 a night. I don't like campsites but defy anyone not to like this one.

North West to Bourdieles and Brantome. Brantome is mega touristy with a huge Aire. Bourdieles I actually prefer (it also has an Aire)

Leaving the Dordogne heading up to the coast at La Rochelle which is a big favourite with motorhomers. Fascinating coastal town. There is an Aire in town but I don't think it's very nice but there are a few better ones a couple of miles out. I think we stayed at the one at Aytre. Stay out of town and cycle in.

Finally up to Normandy and the Cherbourg Peninsula. You may as well take in Mont St Michele on the way up but I am not up to date on the Aires there so I would post about that as it all changed recently. It's something you have to do. It will be packed but as you're passing!

The Cherbourg Peninsula is a much underrated and less visited part of France which is great as its lovely!

Some good aires but plenty of wild spots as well. Great beaches. Try to get to Barfleur area and you can camp for free just outside Barfleur at the lighthouse Phare de Gatteville. Then its 20 min to the ferry!

I am pretty sure all the Aires mentioned are in the book and there will be info and photos on all these places in our blogs on www.hankthetank.co.uk if you can be bothered to trawl through them.

If you need any specific info then let me know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

*France*

That's brill thank you Barry. Need to study the book and I will google the places you have said. You have given me loads of info and I am really grateful. Thanks again Suzanne x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No problem. Happy to help. I love trip planning even if Im not going!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The aire at Chateau Biron was closed in April when we went,it was being used to store building material for work around the chateau.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *bigtree wrote: *The aire at Chateau Biron was closed in April when we went,it was being used to store building material for work around the chateau.


Thats a shame. There doesnt seem to be an update on www.campingcar-infos.com either.

Its a good point actually. Its always a good idea to have a plan b and c with Aires. Especially in July and August. Sometimes they will be full, other times you may not like the look of it and occasionally they are shut for various reasons. Its never hard to find an alternitive though.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We did stay the night but used the bus park opposite,just didn't have the fantastic view.We then went to the aire at Villereal which is right on the edge of the village,very picturesque with a covered market place in the centre.


----------



## R3SKT (May 14, 2013)

bigtree said:


> The aire at Chateau Biron was closed in April when we went,it was being used to store building material for work around the chateau.


We stayed at the aire at Biron early September on a Friday evening. The service point was indeed out of order, but I think I if I remember rightly you could still empty your cassette and get a free rinse, but it wasn't dispensing potable water. The building materials had been removed, and although there was a small pile of rubble, it was nothing to spoil the experience of pitching up and looking out over a marvellous vista.

The chateau itself was still being worked on outside, and looked likely to be so for a fair bit longer too, but it was still open to explore, and well worth the time taken to visit it (€8 per person). There is a small grocery shop just 30 steps away from the aire, with basics and breakfast necessities available from early hours till early evening. The auberge underneath the chateau looked quite inviting, but the menu was a bit too meaty for Mrs T and so we didn't entertain an evening meal there 

The whole area was dead quiet and we sat out till gone sunset enjoying a pleasant drink. Definitely worth a visit and a free overnight stop to boot!


----------

